# International day of ship modellers



## antias (May 14, 2011)

In Germany the exhibition "Faszination Modellbau Karlsruhe" (fascination modelling in Karlsruhe) has recently been canceled by the organizer. It has been a big show with all varieties of our hobby from ships to cars, trucks and aircrafts. This exhibition is now being replaced by the new "Faszination Modelltech" in Sinsheim (22nd to 24th of march 2013)

No problem to change name and location but the new one will be smaller and there is no place for us ship modellers any longer! Only aircraft and small areas for trucks and cars. Their homepage is talking about action, speed and that there is no place for softies in there...

To show that the ship modellers are still there and set a sign the idea was formed to make an international day of ship modellers. The date will be the sunday of the exhibition, 24th of march.
The idea was born from some users of the forum schiffsmodell.net so the main planning will be done over there. But it should be an international show without any borders between different communities!

So, what can you do?
Just meet at your local pond, lake, river or indoors (depending on the weather) with as much modellers and visitors as possible. Then send a photo of this meeting to the following mail-adress and mention date, location and (if possible) the name of your club.

[email protected]

There is also a logo for this day, see the attachment for this. As the idea was born in Germany, the logo is in german but if there is enough interest we can change it to english.
If interested you can also register at schiffsmodell.net and visit this thread. Registration is not necessary for reading, only if you want to write (no problem to write in english).

In the last days the two major ship modelling magazines "schiffsmodell" and "Modellwerft" contacted us and they will support the idea with articles about the day. So it seems as if we can really set a sign!


----------

